# Embaressed



## nitefly (Jun 3, 2006)

It's more than likely just me, but does anyone else get slightly embaressed or shy about taking their camera out and shooting in public?

It's not the fact that I'm embaressed about enjoying photography, it's just that I have a big ass lens and sometimes people look, and I just wish I didn't care. Btw, I am very paranoid and don't have a lot of confidence (unless I have a guitar round my neck )..

I saw an advert when I was in the cinema the other day for the new canon camera, and the person on the advert went about a town shooting different things on a busy high street.. It looked as though they had a small lens, 50mm maybe smaller..

I was thinking maybe if I invested in a smaller lens and kept my 28-200mm (my only lens atm) in my bag until i needed it then I would be more confident to get out and shoot..

So i guess my question is, do you feel the same way about shooting in public, or if you did, how did you get over it?

Cheers for any advice,

Nath. :hail:


----------



## duncanp (Jun 3, 2006)

i know what you mean... especially when your younger and i dont really know anyone my age for 30 miles around me  that has photography as a hobby...


----------



## mad_malteaser (Jun 3, 2006)

Street photography still makes me nervous. I'm working my way up to that. But I love to take my camera out whenever I get the opportunity (gotta wait for those clear skies here in England) and get snapping. 

I get more nervous about going out when in the presence of another photographer, for fear of looking stupid or completely amateur. Hence the reason I haven't been to a meet-up yet.


----------



## photo gal (Jun 3, 2006)

My camera is sort of like my third arm..................so no it doesn't embarrass me at all. Actually when I'm taking pictures in the street I rarely notice what other people are doing as I am only focused on my subject. So I'm guessing what you are feeling is conspicuous so maybe a smaller lens would help you feel not quite as "noticed" but my suggestion would be to do it anyway whether you feel embarrassed or not....the more you do it the less uncomfortable you will be. Good luck with that Nath! : )


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 3, 2006)

I shoot in the park with a huge vintage camera.  

People always stop and stare, but they also seem to enjoy the image that the camera and the old man make.  

So no it doesn't bother me unless someone asks me not to make their picture, then I usually don't but I wonder if I can find one already made on the post office wall.

Then again, I've been doing this for over thirty five years.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Jun 3, 2006)

First I am a people person so I like meeting and talking to people.  It really charges my battery so I have no problem shooting in public.  I have met some really great and interesting people.  

I carry an epsonmate in my car plugged into a 12v adapter and I will print them a 4x6 photo and leave it with them.  Doesn't matter if I am in Mexico, Chile, Peru, or the states, I always leave a copy with the subject.  

It's hard to believe in this day and age but some of the people I have photographed have never been photographed or had a photo of themselves because of the cost.  Even candid shots, after I take them, I will show to the person.  Most people have no problems and if they do I delete it in front of them and just keep the 99% of the ones that don't have a problem.

Don't be afraid of people unless they have sticks, guns, knives, or bats and look really angry.  Just know the area you are shooting at and have fun.


----------



## Holly (Jun 3, 2006)

I completely understand.. I do NOT go out much to do photography other then my own yard...  Im afraid people are going to wonder WHERE Im shooting my camera or what IM trying to shoot..  Since I do flowers a LOT, Its near a person house..  Are they thinking Im trying to shoot their *Inside* happenings and invading privacy etc... Im trying to do MORE outdoors other then my own yard... You need to just comfortable doing it.. The only way you will is to relax and go out to enjoy it..


----------



## weebers16 (Jun 3, 2006)

i take a lot of pictures in NYC and i do get a little embaressed. At first i started taking a friend with me, so it made me feel less embaressed. but i guess the more you get out there the less you care about what people say.


----------



## Philip Weir (Jun 5, 2006)

I personally have never had a problem shooting either large format or 35mm in public. I find that people always treat me as a novelty and find what I am doing is interesting to them. If I'm shooting say architectural on large format, I'm not infringing on their personal space and I in fact use a black cloth for focusing, with red on the outside. I certainly stand out in a crowd. With 35mm size [or digital these days] I usually am using either an extreme w/a or a telephoto. With w/a, often the public don't know they are in the shot and with a long lens, I try to be as inconspicuous as possible. In that case I often use a Nikon 995 with the swivel monitor and then rather than looking though the viewfinder, I'm using the monitor for viewing, and the public don't even realize I am taking their pictures. Being embarrassed makes your position more difficult. Act as though you are doing a job and be in control of the situation. I vividly remember shooting a labour strike for the management to get shots of the persons striking. I knew if I was being sneaky about it, they would be suspicious, so I blatantly went straight up to them and started shooting. They, I imagine thought I was PRESS, and my shooting would enhance their cause. Don't be shy, it only makes you predicament worse.  PHOTO GAL & HOLLY are giving good advice, and WEEBERS post is right, do it on your own, be brave. Good luck.
P.S.Nitefly, I was born in Birmingham, but now live in Australia.


----------



## MightyLeeMoon (Jun 5, 2006)

Doh  I replied to a very similar threadbutsince the answer would also pretty much apply here:




> I've found I pretty much put blinders on in public and enter my own world. I sort of pretend there are no people around. (Sometimes putting on headphones helps in very crowded areas.)
> 
> But...a note about that...
> 
> I've found that I am most unwelcome when taking pictures in downtown areas. I had security guards approach me on multiple occasions telling me I was not permitted to take photos of their buildings. Even if I was taking a photo of something past the building...if the camera was pointed towards their building...I was asked to leave. Being the smartass that I am...I then became tempted to walk across the street and start taking photos of their buildings and wave. *sigh* The responsible adult in me seemed to then take control and steered me to simply smiling and leaving. (Except when one guard walked out and told me I was not permitted to Lotter. To which I had to ask Do you mean I am not permitted to Loiter? To which the flunky responded You know what I mean. Just because I dont speak good dont mean you have to be rude. I seriously had to bite my tongue and be on my way after that one


----------



## ShootHoops (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm glad you asked that question Nath! I feel the same way about shooting in public. Especially with my tiny Kodak camera lol.


----------



## Fate (Jun 5, 2006)

It doesnt really bother me anymore. It used to bug me abit. 

But now i just go out with my camera, dont care what other people think


----------



## Simon (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm the same, no confidence in taking the camera out, mostly through fear of getting mugged in my area, but I went to the london meet and it was fantastic, people didnt just look at me, they looked at everyone, I even got asked by an asian girl to take her picture.

I since went to my neices bday party with about 80 people in the hall, but I stood there in front of everyone to get those candid shots, I really enjoyed the experience and people at the party thought I was a pro photographer.

My advice is to do what you want to do and don't let others stop you from experiencing the joys of photography. Also the next meet is in London in september, come along it would be goot to meet you.


----------



## bigfatbadger (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm getting better at it. It just comes from going out a lot really and realising that most people will ignore you. Go to public events where people expect their photo to be taken and start there, take some photos of bands or other people that expect it and your confidence soon rockets.

I really wouldn't buy a lens expecting it to improve your confidence, I know exactly where you're coming from but I think you'll find your the same with any lens! The best thing is to go out more, which is also probably the hardest thing!

Off topic - I can't see your sig Nitefly, can you post a text link to your site as well?


----------



## manfromh (Jun 6, 2006)

Maybe it would be good to start at tourist areas. Then you shouldnt get that much attention while shooting


----------



## Lesjordans (Jun 6, 2006)

Sometimes i get a little embarassed if im taking pics at the train station without trying to appear an idiot


----------



## usayit (Jun 6, 2006)

Same boat here.... Just recently posted some photos from one of my classes in the general gallery section.  I tell you... having that assignment to "force" me to get out and take pictures wiht a focus on the people and their activities really helped a lot.  I wouldn't be honest if I told you I still hesitate A LOT.


----------



## DylanTovey (Jun 7, 2006)

In my other life (with a development organisation) I spend a lot of time in developing communities in Asia and Africa. 

While I'm a keen photographer I'm almost always too embarassed to pull out the camera. So I return from these trips with some of the most stunning portrait style opportunities with a memory card full of buildings and landscapes. 

Dylan


----------



## JamesD (Jun 8, 2006)

Philip Weir said:
			
		

> They, I imagine thought I was PRESS, and my shooting would enhance their cause.



Similarity.  The first time someone walked up to me and asked whether I was with the newspaper, it cured my reluctance.  Now, I remember the times I've been asked that, and is also helps when people just look at me once, then proceed to ignore me.  It makes it that much easier to ignore them in return.

Basically, I'm at the point now where I don't especially care.  My biggest concern is usually where to park my car so that everything is within walking distance.

Also, Phillip, I like the idea with the hood that's red on the outside.  I'll have to do something similar when I finish my view camera.  Sometimes, it's just fun to make a scene.


----------



## nitefly (Jun 9, 2006)

cheers for all the replies all, you can read my success story here: http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=510020#post510020


----------



## shmspac (Jun 26, 2006)

I enjoy street photography although I practice a few rules


Never invade someones spacesure I may include a number of people in a shot, but I never get right up on them.
*Always* *ask the parents permission before photographing a child*
If it is obvious that I want to include a specific individual in a picture, I ask their permission first.
Whenever I take an individuals photo, I always ask them if they would like a copy and on more occasions than I can recall, I have either taken a print to the person, or sent it by mail/email.
I dont take photos that would embarrass or exploit people, or take pictures that take advantage of anothers misfortune.
I never take photos in closed environments, i.e. train, airplane, metro, restaurants etc. The reason is that people are captive and the confined space doesnt provide a way for them to avoid having their picture taken.
I never make an effort to conceal my camera, and or surprise someone.
When taking photos of peoples property, which is not on public display, i.e. a car show, I will make an effort to ask permission.
Be aware of signals and looks of protest, i.e. I person that holds their hand up to hide their face, doesnt want their picture taken.
Sounds like a lot of rules but really just common sense and courtesy, and I have never been turned down to take a photo when I have asked. 

Street photography is a lot of fun and a great way to improve ones skills, camera and people, plus you will make lots of new acquaintances. As I live in a country where I am a foreigner, language is often a problem, as there are numerous dialects and I speak a very few, but the universal concept of taking pictures has always worked. When going to very rural areas, I will bring along a portable printer to make prints, and in rural areas this is a great way to attain cooperation, and in doing this people have been very hospitable toward me. 

Dont be shy, and always be polite and considerate of others and you will open a door to a great adventure.


----------



## AluminumStudios (Jun 26, 2006)

I know how you feel.  I feel somewhat guilty for no real reason when I have a camera out on the streets.  I feel better about it when I'm at some kind of public event like a concert or parade but still.

To try and get over it I've asked a few strangers if I could take their picture and they've been friendly, but still I just feel wierd about it.

Consequently I do a lot of landscapes and shots without people :meh:


----------



## castrol (Jun 26, 2006)

I think I might try something. I get these lanyards from the conventions that I
go to. I might get a business card laminated with the word PRESS on the back
in red or something. Hang it around your neck and never get the funny looks again?

I wonder if it is illegal to impersonate a person of the press? 

Heh.


----------



## panzershreck (Jun 30, 2006)

i used to get embarrased

then i sold my soul, never been a problem since!

j/k of course, the main piece of advice is to have courtesy and respect as you're taking pictures of people and not just an inanimate object, all you really have to do is gain their trust, there's lots of photographers out there taking street photos, you aren't the only one out there, and in my own personal experience people are also more receptive of you (ie: i was taking pictures in a park, people were jogging and they stopped for me, i thanked them), it's much like a two-way conversation but don't think everything has to be done with words

the mere fact you have a big fancy camera in the open is enough to say "i'm not being voyeuristic", and the more patient you are and more open you are that voyeurism shrinks

some of my best people photos were from when i was in Thailand with a documentary filmmaker, in that case we'd sometimes split up to cover as much ground as possible, obvious language barrier but in the end that didn't matter, if i wanted somebody's portrait i would do something as simple as point to my camera then point to them, much better than blazing in like cowboys, other times i would simply take other nearby pictures before getting up close and personal, the first few seconds are awkward but after that - smooth sailing


----------



## Dakarthanblu (Jul 1, 2006)

I know what you mean, I have a similar--_similar_?--the same avoidance when shooting in public spaces. I've been home, meaning back in the States a tad over two years now (I was living and working in E.Europe, in Kosovo), and moved quite a bit through former Soviet blocked countries; even though I was grossly conspicuous (not many black dudes on the streets in Macedonia) and everyone would stop and gawk at me, especially when I'd whip it out--a camera, that is--I never felt I was committing a social faux pas.  
     The people were less inclined to feel their space invaded than here in the States, although now with our almost pandemic mistrust and heightened fear of anything which smacks of surveilleance, you need only stand outside the gates of any building before someone alerts a guard, especially if you're holding a camera.  But I've brought back with me the same approach I took over there, that is I attempt to make people absolutely comfortable with me, and then pray they become comfortable enough to disregard me; I don't thrust the camera at them, rather I try to exploit (what a word!) their curiosity about the paraphernalia then I may say something like, "well, let me show how it works, I'll photograph you." It doesn't always work, but it's an icebreaker, although, one afternoon in Istanbul it almost got my ass stomped. . .more on that later.  Be yourself out there, make the people comfy, get to know them, then shoot them.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 1, 2006)

oh why the hell I didn't see this thread until now!

Well it is always different when you go out and shoot with other photogs. When you are ina grouo of 2-3 you just don't care, you feel more confident. While when shooting alone in a crowd people pay attention only to you. And I'm a bit crazy about this coz I feel unsafe then. I am worried that somebody may attack me and grab my camera!  

But often.. I like to hide... I sit on a bench or on a grass in the park... and shoot from there. Sometimes I just walk and "snap" and then dissapear. Actually here the law in on photogs side so you don't need to ask for a permission to take a picture of somebody. you can even stand in fron of them and take a photo.


----------



## Zeabned (Jul 1, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> But often.. I like to hide... I sit on a bench or on a grass in the park... and shoot from there. Sometimes I just walk and "snap" and then dissapear. Actually here the law in on photogs side so you don't need to ask for a permission to take a picture of somebody. you can even stand in fron of them and take a photo.


 
I wasn't aware that in some countries one has to ask for persmission to take a picture of somebody!   Aside from courtesy, of course.  And afaik there's no such law here  in the USA (I reside in Florida).  By the way, mentos, good luck with trying to hide in plain sight.  Lol.  You're quite a striking looking young person (i.e. your avatar photo) and it should be quite difficult!


----------



## GoM (Jul 2, 2006)

I've only ever once asked someone if I could take their picture, and even then it was a silhouette from behind, so ehh.

Still awkward.

Oh, and it was 8:30 on a Friday evening. On a beach. So clearly, I have timing issues.

But I knew that anyway.

Oh well, it turned our alright, and it's given me the confidence to try to stray away from buildings more.

The problem is, I have a couple photo 'ideas' in my head, but have no one really to implement it and basically go along with whatever I want.

I need a girlfriend. For that reason, if no other.

I also need to stop typing like a newspaper, with a different paragraph for each sentence.

God damn New York Times.


----------



## WNK (Jul 3, 2006)

Haha... funny you should mention your guitar... its pretty opposite for me -- I'm pretty confident with the camera around my neck, but very timid if its my guitar around my neck 



> Don't be afraid of people unless they have sticks, guns, knives, or bats and look really angry


Haha... Good advice

I have noticed how people tend to be more friendly to me when I have my camera with -- why, I have no idea.  In the past week since I've gotten my Rebel, I have had SO MANY people come up to me and comment on my taking pictures, the scenery, the "nice weather for taking pictures," the subject I'm shooting, or whatever else they feel like saying.  I'm very much a people-person so I dont mind at all, I just find it kind of funny how us photographers keep trying to blend into the scenery and be ignored, and people keep seeking us out like we're a novelty.


----------



## rmh159 (Jul 3, 2006)

You know, while we can all relate the one thing that kept coming to mind when reading these posts is that every photographer has this issue though some have overcome it and a lot haven't.  That makes me think if you were to overcome it... you'd have that skill that others are too shy or embarrassed to obtain.  I'm in the same boat with the embarrasment thing but I intend on overcoming it.

If you're younger... I would suggest wearing a backpack, school t-shirt, etc and maybe make yourself look like a student.  Then if you run into questions you can always pull the "It's a class assignment." card.  I'm 26 and plan on doing that to start out.


----------



## Zeabned (Jul 3, 2006)

rmh159 said:
			
		

> [...] If you're younger... I would suggest wearing a backpack, school t-shirt, etc and maybe make yourself look like a student. Then if you run into questions you can always pull the "It's a class assignment." card. I'm 26 and plan on doing that to start out.


 
It would seem that your suggestion would leave us old f***ts out in the cold, but quite the contrary, it inspires a variant suggestion:  If you're older, wear a t-shirt saying "working on a photo class lecture."  Or perhaps, a cap with the logo of a made-up photography school.  They'll just gape in awe and let you pass.  Just don't be carrying a tiny point-and-shoot when doing this, or you'll spoil the whole effect.


----------



## manfromh (Jul 21, 2006)

I shot my first roll of tri-x on the streets today! I wasnt even planning it. I just happened to have a loaded camera in my backbag. I shot it in the Old Town of Tallinn, so it wasnt all that scary. Only the first few frames. The Old Town is filled with tourists anyway, and a lot of them are taking pictures. And now I wanna go again...


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 21, 2006)

nitefly said:
			
		

> It's not the fact that I'm embaressed about enjoying photography, it's just that I have a big ass lens and sometimes people look, and I just wish I didn't care.
> 
> I was thinking maybe if I invested in a smaller lens and kept my 28-200mm (my only lens atm) in my bag until i needed it then I would be more confident to get out and shoot.



I feel the same way.  If I'm out wandering around in public with my DSLR I strip off the vert grip, put on a small prime lens, and leave the big obnoxious gear at home, or in the bag.  I want it to be as small and inconspicuous as possible.

I'm much more comfortable shooting in public with my vintage cameras.  People don't seem to take it so much like I'm invading their privacy when I'm using a wacky old camera.  Maybe they think it's neat, or they assume the photos won't be very good, I'm not sure, but I never get a nasty look when snapping photos of strangers with my Rollieflex like I occasionally get with my DSLR.


----------



## AprilRamone (Jul 21, 2006)

Once in college, I needed to finish off a roll of film so I could develop it the next day and went across the street from my apartment to "waste" some film on the church that was there.  Some dude came by and started laughing at me for no reason which only intensified my fears of photographing in public.  It may just have been a fluke, but I got the feeling he was laughing at what I was choosing to photograph.  It was really weird.  
Now, I usually just photograph little kids and families at parks so I don't feel akward.  Except if there is another photographer and they have a ton of equipment with them.  Then I get afraid that my clients will think I'm less professional because I like to just use natural light.


----------



## Paul Ron (Jul 22, 2006)

Just start clicking away and then as you get closer, start up a conversation, it makes the person feel less invaded.

When shooting in the streets, keep the other eye open and look ALL around you at ALL times. I was once shooting a beauty crossing the street with a semi tele as she was walking right toward me. Out of no where I got hit in the side of my head by her boy friend coming up on my side of the street to meet her. Startled me as this nut started yelling at me. His girlfriend was very pleased to be apreciated on both fronts.


----------



## darin3200 (Jul 22, 2006)

Photographers worry people think they are just some annoying 'street photographer' or something. But there is a difference in perspective between a photographer and a non-photographer. So much of it is attitude and a photographer conveys themself. If you have a tiny little camera and try to be really sneaky about it people probably won't like you. If you shoot pictures of everything (or at least pretend to ) people think you're a tourist. If you walk around with a big SLR and lens and aren't shy about taking pics of anything people probably think you're a photojournalist. 

Most people have no idea what 'street photography' so you can be whatever type of photographer you want to be.


----------



## henryhurrry (Jul 23, 2006)

An interesting discussion.

I have been self-conscious for many years, but the last few years things have changed.  I am now living in one of the most popular tourist destinations in the world - Versailles.  There are so many cameras, no one even notices.  In addition I find things are different in Europe.  Photography and a good camera are considered an art form and it is accepted the same as having an easel and paint brush.

With this acceptance, I have become much less self-conscious.  It is still hard to ask a stranger to pose for you, but that too is getting better as I spend more time talking to people before asking to take their photo.

Mind you you have to be careful in other parts of the world - Sudan, be careful, in airports - DON'T anywhere, Women in some societies are off limits, etc.  Be aware of local customs.

In Canada/USA we are spo prudish and worried about exploitation and personal rights.  I think this makes a difference.


----------



## EscapeTurn (Jul 23, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> i know what you mean... especially when your younger and i dont really know anyone my age for 30 miles around me  that has photography as a hobby...


Boy do I know that feeling. All of my photographer friends are at least 20 years older than I am. That's one way I know that photography is a true passion of mine. None of my close friends really care about it, but I stick with it, and the enjoyment never fades.

I take pictures of the greyhounds racing at the dog track. At first I was embarassed because I was out there all the time for my own pleasure. Once I started getting paid for it, I wasn't embarassed about being there anymore. Now I'm more embarassed about the fact that the main thing I take pictures of is dogs- both the racing ones and my own at home.
:blushing:


----------



## cecilc (Jul 26, 2006)

nitefly said:
			
		

> It's more than likely just me, but does anyone else get slightly embaressed or shy about taking their camera out and shooting in public?
> 
> It's not the fact that I'm embaressed about enjoying photography, ...



I'd be more embarassed that I can't spell "embarassed" .....


----------



## Faustus (Aug 3, 2006)

Um... I think you mean "embarrassed"?

Ahem.

And I feel that way a bit, too. I just got a film SLR and took it to the beach yesterday to shoot with it for the first time. I was feeling really self conscious about it, but no one paid me any attention at all- they were all busy doing their own thing and enjoying themselves. I think if you act low-key about it, people will react as if it's not a huge big deal. If you seem really nervous and worried about shooting, you're going to seem sketchy and possibly meet with more resistance. Just my thoughts on it.


----------



## oasisvader (Aug 10, 2006)

Shooting on the street can be embarassing, but you just have to ignore other people. I really feel like a tourist in my own town when I go on the street. Alot of people may give you strang looks when you have your camera out and goin at it, but alot of people also respect you for going out and doing what you want to do.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 11, 2006)

Shame you can't get spill chick to go out on the street and pose for you,  or is that spell check.  People would probably still look, but with a sympathetic smile thinking you were quite mad for talking to yourself.


----------



## nitefly (Aug 13, 2006)

cecilc said:
			
		

> I'd be more embarassed that I can't spell "embarassed" .....



If you're going to knock me for misspelling one word, at least learn how to spell that word right yourself! Fool. :x

Anyway about the thread, I'm getting a 50mm lens sometime this week and I think/hope that will encourage me to go out and shoot more. 
I have got a bit better anyway, I often go to the canal and countrysid with my 200mm lens which is way more than I would have used to.


----------



## duncanp (Aug 13, 2006)

ofc it would be easier with a leica lol... i find it easier now, a while after this thread was started, but the majority of the people on the streets or local are yobs, and even if your not photographing poeple or theym they will  stare at you and intimidate you.


----------



## nitefly (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, but theyre not my problem. I'm ok around people like that as most of them are my friends, however I just get embarrassed around people in general, like anywhere I go like a football match or the river or whatever...

It would be so much easier if I knew someone round here who was into photography  I'm sure there is, i just dont know any.


----------



## duncanp (Aug 13, 2006)

nitefly said:
			
		

> Yeah, but theyre not my problem. I'm ok around people like that as most of them are my friends, however I just get embarrassed around people in general, like anywhere I go like a football match or the river or whatever...
> 
> It would be so much easier if I knew someone round here who was into photography  I'm sure there is, i just dont know any.



Same, there is a local camera club, i went a few times before they broke up for the summer holidays, the youngest member apart from me is 27 i think, i just dont know anyone local my age.


----------



## cecilc (Aug 13, 2006)

nitefly said:
			
		

> If you're going to knock me for misspelling one word, at least learn how to spell that word right yourself! Fool. :x



 Ahhhh, .... now I am embarrassed ..... but I *can* say that I did learn something from this thread ....


----------



## ShootHoops (Aug 13, 2006)

cecilc said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, .... now I am embarrassed ..... but I *can* say that I did learn something from this thread ....


 
I learned that we have a lot of spelling bee champs on here  or at least some wannabe's. Or we all just like to correct eachother.


----------



## boclcown (Aug 20, 2006)

I suppose I'll join the club. I had a rather lengthy shoot at NYC, but I didn't really get "eyed" or anything. Well, I got yelled at by a cabbie at one point when I was standing in the middle of the street waiting for my auto-focus. 

*slaps his Minolta Z1* 

I can't wait to get my D50...


----------



## Fate (Aug 20, 2006)

I love having my bigass Dslr lol, you get respect when trying to take a photo of something. Like at public events people duck out of the way of my shots, which is more than they used to do when i had my little compact


----------



## darin3200 (Aug 20, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> Same, there is a local camera club, i went a few times before they broke up for the summer holidays, the youngest member apart from me is 27 i think, i just dont know anyone local my age.


I went to a local photography club on 2 different occassions. The youngest guy must've been 45. About a 10:1 male to female ratio. 

Everyone basically had nikon film cameras and took landscape photos with slide film. It was like sitting through 2 hours of vacation photos. They also had digital and talked about the color rendition of their home-made prints under different lights.

They all treated me like I didn't know what I was doing. One guy tried to explain how film speed, shutter speed and aperature are all reciprocal and how they made a triangle in a diagram.

:er:


----------



## EBphotography (Aug 20, 2006)

You could wear a shirt that says "A mans machinery is only as big as his lens." Maybe that would give you a cooler image.


----------



## DeepSpring (Aug 20, 2006)

I have gone out a few times and I start to get a little nervous when people ', look at me so I like the idea someone had but I'm going to modify it. Since I am still in high school im just going to make a fake id card thing that looks like its for a school newpaper and clip it to my pocket or something

this is where photoshop skill comes in handy lol


----------



## essjayyell (Aug 21, 2006)

Your rights..

USA photographers rights
UK photographers rights
Australian photographers rights


----------



## forzaF1 (Aug 22, 2006)

When I always shoot for the owners at the local Ferrari meets, the people walking or driving by always think "Why is he the only one who gets to get up close to the cars?" Lots of passers-by(we'll meet at a parking lot for a drive or something) ask me "Why do you get to do that?" It's a really fun way to make some money. (Pics from a meet are in a link in the sig if interested.) 

P.S. I def. understand what you're saying. I feel that way all the time.


----------



## rmh159 (Aug 24, 2006)

I like that idea... for those that are nervous about public shooting maybe pick an event where people WANT to get photos taken like a car show.  



			
				forzaF1 said:
			
		

> When I always shoot for the owners at the local Ferrari meets, the people walking or driving by always think "Why is he the only one who gets to get up close to the cars?" Lots of passers-by(we'll meet at a parking lot for a drive or something) ask me "Why do you get to do that?" It's a really fun way to make some money. (Pics from a meet are in a link in the sig if interested.)
> 
> P.S. I def. understand what you're saying. I feel that way all the time.


----------



## forzaF1 (Aug 24, 2006)

rmh159 said:
			
		

> I like that idea... for those that are nervous about public shooting maybe pick an event where people WANT to get photos taken like a car show.


Yeah that's why I enjoy it so much. I love taking pics of cars like that.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Aug 24, 2006)

I've never overcome my nervousness about shooting strange people either. It does not help that I live in Beverly Hills. In LA everyone thinks they're important, and half the people with good gear are paparazzi. I've had real problems on several occasions going to high-end restaurants after an evening of shooting with a big lens, and having the management assuming I'm a 'razzi getting into the dining room. I also wanted to shoot a Rolls getting washed at this car wash on Melrose, and was suddenly accosted by two HUGE guys. Turns out Lenny Kravitz was there, waiting for the car to be cleaned.

In Berlin it's much simpler, but I find the people a lot less interesting.


----------



## Ivana again (Aug 26, 2006)

A few days ago one older man was taking picture of people  on the public beach in my town.There are many children there..someone saw him and though he was pedoifil, and atack him.

this was off topic but my point was that  there are some places that fotograf  dont have right to shoot without permissi9n of the opeople who are on the pictures.


----------



## Nikolai (Oct 1, 2006)

Not to post dig, but I find that when I use my petal hood, it automatically sways people to thinking I'm a pro, when I'm not. Happens at events and stuff like car shows too. Most of the girls there for a company won't pose for guys that have P&S stuff, but if you walk up with a heavy rig, they do what they're paid to do. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 7, 2006)

I am not afraid to shoot in public at all.  I do tend to stop if alot of people are in the way (in the frame).  On my vacation over the summer we stayed the night in the Old Faithful Inn.  I waited till it was pretty late and went to the middle of the floor and layed down.  Taking pictures looking up.  That made a few people stare a little bit.  But that didn't bother me.

I also went back really late when just staff was out to take more pictures with a couple flashes.  I didn't want to disturb other guests with the flashes.  The staff never said a word to me.  As I had several tripods and flashes set up.  And moving everything around for over an hour.

Back in old times when people didn't understand photography and they thought photographers were stealing souls.  It may have been a problem.  But now a days at least half  the people have a camera of some sort and even if they don't have the desire you may have.  I am sure they understand why your taking pictures.  Just be ready for the "tourist" comment though.


----------



## ShootHoops (Oct 7, 2006)

I shot pictures at 2 or 3 different high school volleyball games recently. At first I was a little intimidated, but after shooting a couple of shots I felt fine and I realized nobody was staring at me. There were plenty of other photographers swarming around in there too.

On top of that, I recently found someone else who really loves Photography as well. So now, maybe I'll have someone to go out and shoot with me.


----------



## DeepSpring (Oct 7, 2006)

[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif] Most things in life are moments of pleasure and a lifetime of embarrassment; photography is a moment of embarrassment and a lifetime of pleasure.  ~Tony Benn

You just have to take the picture and you'll be happy you did
[/FONT]


----------



## ShootHoops (Oct 7, 2006)

DeepSpring said:
			
		

> [FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif] Most things in life are moments of pleasure and a lifetime of embarrassment; photography is a moment of embarrassment and a lifetime of pleasure. ~Tony Benn
> 
> You just have to take the picture and you'll be happy you did
> [/FONT]


 
Nice words of motivation. :thumbup:


----------

